# Hey, Im new



## TupeloTechie (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I'm new to the boards, I'm 15 and have been working in technical theater since I was eleven. I've never really had any training, but I've learned alot from books and stuff. 
I think this board is going to be my new favorite place on the internet.


----------



## Peter (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

Please ask lots of questions and jump in with answers too! This is a great place to learn alot and help other people learn even if you dont have any formal training (many of us dont have formal training at all!)


----------



## Van (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome Aboard ! have fun and ask lots of questions ! we Love Questions !


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 22, 2006)

Let me throw in my welcome to Controlbooth.

We do indeed like questions, and as was said in another post not so long ago, the only stupid question is the unasked one...


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to CB. I'm sure you'll like this place, there is a ton of info on here. By the way, what all books have you read.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 24, 2006)

What a name, and yes welcome to our mostly happy family and yes we love questions and sheesh when am I going to finish this sentence!  

This is indeed one of my favourite places on the internet...mainly because it is dedicated to one of my favourite hobbies!


----------



## Van (Dec 24, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> What a name, ........quote]
> 
> I bet he went with TupeloTechiekid 'cuase "Tupelo Misssissippi Flash" was already taken. < anybody who get's that let me know so I don't feel so old or southern >


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 24, 2006)

Van said:


> I bet he went with TupeloTechiekid 'cuase "Tupelo Misssissippi Flash" was already taken. < anybody who get's that let me know so I don't feel so old or southern >



Sorry Van, but that does not make a bit of sense... I must be too young, or is it that cultural difference thing again? [Sorry, I just had to tale the bait]


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree with Chris! And I'm not taking the bait!


----------



## Van (Dec 30, 2006)

It's an old Jerry Lee Lewis song called the "Tupelo Mississippi Flash" It's about a hick kid that walks into a agent and presents himself as the Tupelo Ms. Flash, The agent thinks he's a nut and doesn't listen to him next week the kid is number one on the charts and the agent is driving his bus. 

"He said, "Son, My name is Beauregard Rippey. I come to you from tupelo, Missisisippi. I write songs and I sing like a bird. I play the guitar like you aint never heard, Back home they call me the Tupelo Mississippi Flash." ​Really fun song, Lewis had a lot of great hits, most notably "Great Balls of Fire". Anybody here know where he got the nickname "Killer" ?​


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2006)

Van said:


> Lewis had a lot of great hits, most notably "Great Balls of Fire". Anybody here know where he got the nickname "Killer" ? [/LEFT]



Sorry Van but I'm not REALLY enough to know the answer however, my dad was a fan and I grew up listening to his Jerry Lee 8 track in the old station wagon. So I think I actually do know why... I think it's because of how hard he pounded on the piano. 

I like the fact that he is Jimmy Swaggart's cousin. What a weird family reunion that would be.


----------

